# Eheim jäger heater



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello I just purchased an eheim jäger heater and after I adjusted the temperature and let it sit the heating light isn't turning on did I do something wrong?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Is your tank already at the temp you set it to? Or close?


----------



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Haha I'm an idiot thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol! You're welcome . 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

